# Knifty Knitter...



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I have been looking at the Knifty Knitter....... does anyone have it? Like it, hate it? Easy to use??? Tell me, please.

TIA

Kitty


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

HomesteadBaker said:


> I have been looking at the Knifty Knitter....... does anyone have it? Like it, hate it? Easy to use??? Tell me, please.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Kitty


I have a couple of them. I like them because you can bang out a hat very easily and you don't have to pay real close attention to what you are doing. What I don't like is that you're limited as to doing different stitches and everything looks pretty much the same.

I think for someone who has never knitted at all and is interested in getting started it is an easy way to make things which will encourage learning more, etc. 

That having been said, it is much better to learn to knit (or even crochet), the "old fashioned way" because it gives you so many more options insofar as stitches and sizes, etc. YMMV

donsgal


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a set. I've made a couple of hats. Right now I'm using the yellow one for a loom for twining a hot pad (rag rug, only miniature, lol). There are patterns online for different stitches, sweaters, socks, etc. They look a bit complicated for this crochet girl. Haven't tackled anything complex yet.

My kids like to make hats with them.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

After 30 frustrating years of trying to learn to knit, I gave up! And have been very pleased to find the Knifty knitters...and other knitting looms. I remember using the spool knitters as a kid.

So, I have a set of round ones, and a set of long ones, and am learning to do ribbing, and cables and other stitches on them, slowly, slowly......

When hubby catches up with his honey-do list, I'm going to sweet talk him into making me an adjustable knitting board to work with, that can use thinner yarns. It'll be a while, but I'll have it eventually!

Meg


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Homestead, got my daughter got the lng loom set for christmas and then bought some of the round ones she loves it. if you will do a search on knifty knitter it was a big discussion right before christmas. lots of ideas and Q&A

sharon


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

LOVE mine !!!!
I have had a set of the round ones a little over a year. You can make a hat in around an hour. 
My DH had to go to the dentist last week, I was making a hat and a lady and her teenage daughter came in. They were asking me about what I was doing, I told them, they said they thought they would like a set, well I finished the hat and gave her the hat, she said it was "awesome" and it was so nice of me to give it to her,"she was going to have dential surgery" she needed something to make her happy that day.
bopeep


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i still havent got a set. santa didnt bring me one.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I bought myself a set. Looked at it and found it too limiting. I returned it.


----------



## CCBear (Feb 15, 2005)

I have had my set of the 4 round ones and the oblong one for 2 years now.
I knitted and crocheted by hand for many years but had to stop due to hands giving me problems.

I have made many hats, scarves, baby bunting bags, blankets, mitts, backpacks, purses, socks/slippers to name a few. You can make different patterns/designs on them. They don't have to all look the same.

Also if you use what they call 'fun fur' and the like, it is very lovely as a magic scarf and not alot of yarn required. It can even be mixed with another yarn which really changes the look.

Only thing I did not like about the sets, was the hook that came with them. To weak, but replaced that with another hook. 

As others said, they are great for turning out articles very fast.

Good luck and have fun with them.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

ok, i had one in the buggy, been wanting it for a long time. I looked at the books that were there and felt it didnt make as much as i thought it would, mostly hats and scarves and just a few other things so it went back on the shelf.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I love mine! I like using different types of specialty yarns to help make each hat a little different. It really helps feed the need to feel productive when just sitting around watching tv LOL Plus you can make a hat so quickly I make up a bunch and then donate them to local charities during the winter.


----------



## materursa (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a set of round ones, and the purple rectangular one. I have to say that I like the round ones better; I found them easier and able to do more. The directions that came with them are pretty stinky, and only show you one stitch. There are a few books that show additional stitches and a bunch of yahoo groups for knifty knitters and loom knitting in general. You can also knit flat pieces on there as well.
Amanda


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

dd has a pattern to make socks on the smaller round ones...

lots of on line patterns with variations

she has the 4 round set and a set of 2 longs. the longs make a woven look.


----------



## woolyfluff (May 23, 2004)

I am 65 gentleman and in the last 3 weeks I have made 14 hat to sell they seem to help me relax from eveyday activies and they only take a couple hours to make any size hat LOVE them


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

woolyfluff said:


> I am 65 gentleman and in the last 3 weeks I have made 14 hat to sell they seem to help me relax from eveyday activies and they only take a couple hours to make any size hat LOVE them


GOOD for YOU !!!!
They are very relaxing~~and a little extra money is always a plus.
bopeep


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, I went ahead and bought the set of 4 round looms, the long purple loom, and the pom-pom maker. I have been having fun making hats for everyone! LOL

I am left-handed, and anyone who tried to teach me to knit was right-handed and could never seem to "reverse" the stitches properly so I could get things right. The loom doesn't care if I am left-handed!! :sing:

So where can I look for other patterns?

Kitty


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.provocraft.com/projects/projects.php?page=1&dsp=list&cat=&prdindex=kniftyknitter&view=10 try this link
otherwise www.provocraft.com I also found this one helpful http://www.macphersoncrafts.com/loomknitting.asp


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My son drove me crazy wanting one of these last year at Christmas, so we bought him the round ones. He LOVES them! He makes hats galore for the peds ward at the hospital. He now wants the rectangle set so he can start making other things. He googled knifty knitter patterns and found tons of stuff he can make. It's a great way to relax at the end of the day. He is 17 and can bang out 4 hats while watching a movie with his dad. (dad is usually crocheting an afghan, so no fighting over the looms anymore....lol)


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Hoosiermom said:


> http://www.provocraft.com/projects/projects.php?page=1&dsp=list&cat=&prdindex=kniftyknitter&view=10 try this link
> otherwise www.provocraft.com I also found this one helpful http://www.macphersoncrafts.com/loomknitting.asp


Thanks!

Kitty


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/loom_knitting.php

has a sock pattern as well


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Bought one for my daughter, and it took her the longest time to get interested in it..but she made four hats after she got into it.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Someone (Corky, I think?) was showing us how to use them at one of the Buffalo River Homesteader's Campouts a year or two ago, and we've been hooked since. I just found a pattern for making a girl's halter top with one - will probably play with making one or two for DD this spring - she's about grown out of everything else


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I have been making hats for everyone!! LOL I just finished one each for my 3 and 6 year old nieces, I think I will make them scarves to match their hats! 

My husband laughs, but I am having fun. 

I have found that some of the pattern instructions are awful!!! Some of them are also geared towards experienced knitters that know all the "technical jargon"!

Kitty


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

you can make skirts real easy, and tank tops( crochet on straps) and shrugs 

dd has been making the fingerless gloves this weekend


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

HomesteadBaker said:


> I have been looking at the Knifty Knitter....... does anyone have it? Like it, hate it? Easy to use??? Tell me, please.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Kitty



I have them (along with many other looms.) A matter of a fact just this last Friday I took a few with me to the local school and taught a couple classes how to use them (I was teaching finger knitting but I also brought along my looms and showed a few how to use them. They were 3rd graders.)

I taught both my son and daughter at 5 and 6 to loom knit a little. My daughter is now 8 and can make simple hats, and scarfs.

I LOVE looms if you can't tell..

I have some free patterns for them on my blog if you would like to see them.
Just go to http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/ 
then along the side you'll see some of the patterns I have posted (if you read "Craft" magazine I have a pattern in issue 2 and 4 of last year.)

My site isn't the best loom knitting blog on the block but it's mine and I like it (I really keep it to keep up with my family more then anything else) Here are a few other sites that I feel may be of interest to you.

http://decoraccentsinc.com/looming_instructions.html

http://www.spunkybluecatdesigns.com/

http://isela.typepad.com/

http://www.robertscrafts.com/projects/projects.php?prdindex=kniftyknitter&dsp=list

http://store.loomknit.com/

http://conicuts.blogspot.com/

http://www.knitchat.com/

http://loomlady.blogspot.com/

http://kansasa.blogspot.com/

and here is the ONLY online loom knitting magazine (I love it..I have a couple patterns published in them also. Not this last issue tho, just moved from Ohio to Alabama so I haven't had time to work on patterns.)

Loom Knit online magazine-
http://www.loomknitterscircle.com/

Here is a good talk group-
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/kniftyknitterlooms/

Best of luck to you. Loom knitting is a really fun active to do and it's amazing all the things you can make.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson

p.s.
Hey, I have a very cute Spring Chicken pattern (for free of course) on my site..
It's easy to follow..
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_09_17_archive.html


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Bricore said:


> I have them (along with many other looms.) A matter of a fact just this last Friday I took a few with me to the local school and taught a couple classes how to use them (I was teaching finger knitting but I also brought along my looms and showed a few how to use them. They were 3rd graders.)
> 
> I taught both my son and daughter at 5 and 6 to loom knit a little. My daughter is now 8 and can make simple hats, and scarfs.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thanks so much! Guess I will be doing some reading!

Kitty


----------



## Nessa's Nannies (Mar 4, 2006)

Read about them on Homesteading today last thurs.
bought it at Joan fabrics fri after work.
knocked out a hat for myself while watching the Goonies AND making bread dough in the bread machine (GOD I love technology!)
Never knitted before in my life. tried to crochet but ket dropping stiches.
I LOVE my KK!!!


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

HomesteadBaker said:


> Wow. Thanks so much! Guess I will be doing some reading!
> 
> Kitty


Your welcome! I love loom knitting. If, I can help you in any way just ask. There are a lot of wonderful web sites out there that are packed with lots of helpful information.

Best of luck to you,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

I have always crocheted but was afraid of knitting so I bought these last year to try out first and I LOVE them. 

I have the round looms and a rectangle loom. Dh just got me a long loom for my birthday that I am going to start a baby blanket on soon, but I have to finished some of my crochet projects first!

I've made a ton of hats and scarves mostly and they are so quick and easy. I love being able to make them to match my dd's little outfits.


----------



## Jessikate (Jun 9, 2003)

I bought the set of four round ones before Christmas and absoluteley love them. I agree the directions that come with them stink - but I went to the provocraft website and figured out a lot of things! I make scarves to go with the hats on the round looms - just going halfway around and coming back - AWSOME! 

After you have mastered the simple items it is really easy to adjust the pattern to make something else if you put your mind to it. I really like mixing yarns and have had some really beautiful hat/scarf sets come out of it. I never consedered buying the pompom maker - they are really easy to make by hand and I couldn't justify the extra investment.

I agree the the hook that it comes with is weak - but the replacement hooks are inexpensive - thank goodness!

I finish the scarves with tassels and sometimes string on pretty beads - people rave about them - I just love these tools!!!!


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I love mine.
I have the round ones, the purple long one and the set of long ones. I have another one that a fellow crafter bought for me and I can't seem to get there to get it but I am also looking for fine sock looms.
They have them on line but when I tried ordering them the price was hiked up on the final cost page and the shipping was doubled so I canceled out of it. I really want those sock looms.
i hope to find them in a store somewhere.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I knitted a dog coat on mine. I just made it up as I went and it turned out great.


----------

